
Ask HN: Transition from web developer to Product Manager - throwawaytemp88
I have been working as a full stack web developer for around 7 years and am interested in transitioning to a technical product manager. Is there a specific path I need to take or how should I go about looking for opportunities outside my current company. I cannot do it at my current company as I don&#x27;t think they are open enough for that transition. I&#x27;m not interested in getting an MBA right now. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I&#x27;m pretty tech savvy and have a lot of knowledge about the current happenings and pretty up to date on startups and other things tech.
======
merrua
I'd recommend reading the PM canon, its useful even if you just want to work
better with them. Don't know the canon, find out. What books/podcasts do all
the PM's you know own and listen to? You could get the cert (PMBOK). Certs can
mean the difference between someone taking a chance on you or not. Ask the
PM's/BA's in your company for advice (you can word it as your friend/kid is
interested). Another useful thing is to look at job ad's, what are they asking
for, do you have those skills? Can you demonstrate them?

